

Bradley Mannings own statement, day 1 of trial, with audio - gridmaths
http://boingboing.net/2013/03/12/leaked-audio-of-bradley-mannin.html

======
gridmaths
Rolling Stone article : 'ChumpBait' news stories missing the point :

[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/as-
bradl...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/as-bradley-
manning-trial-begins-press-predictably-misses-the-point-20130605)

------
gridmaths
Assange comments on the Trial day 1 :

[http://wikileaks.org/Assange-Statement-on-the-First-
Day.html](http://wikileaks.org/Assange-Statement-on-the-First-Day.html)

